#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Απόκτησε ισχυρό και αναγνωρισμένο πτυχίο  Πολιτικού ή Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού  στο Mediterranean College

## Mediterranean College

*Ενημερώσου ΣΗΜΕΡΑ για τις ειδικές επιδοτήσεις διδάκτρων 50% * 
*σε ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ* 

Με έτος ίδρυσης το *2005*, η Σχολή Μηχανικών* του Mediterranean College* άνοιξε το δρόμο για την παροχή *ιδιωτικής πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης* στην Ελλάδα* στις Πολυτεχνικές Επιστήμες*. 

Σε συνεργασία με το *TOP**-50* University of Derby*, η Σχολή δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε απόφοιτους Λυκείου, απόφοιτους ΙΕΚ και πτυχιούχους Πανεπιστημίων και ΤΕΙ, να αποκτήσουν στην Ελλάδα πτυχία *Bachelor’**s* και *Master**’**s* (επαγγελματικά ισοδύναμα με εκείνα των δημοσίων Πανεπιστημίων) στις ειδικότητες του* Πολιτικού & Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού:* 

·         *BEng (Hons) Civil Engineering & Construction*
·         *BEng (Hons) Mechanical Engineering & Design*
·         *MSc Civil Engineering & Construction*
·         *MSc Mechanical Engineering & Design*

Αν αυτό που θέλεις είναι να αποκτήσεις ένα ισχυρό και *αναγνωρισμένο πτυχίο* με* εφαρμόσιμες γνώσεις και δεξιότητες*, τότε αξιοποίησε ΣΗΜΕΡΑ κιόλας την *επιδότηση 50%* σε Bachelor’s & Master’s *στην ειδικότητα του* *Πολιτικού Μηχανικού* και* έως 40% στην ειδικότητα του Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού,* που προσφέρει το Mediterranean College.

*Σπουδές με πλεονεκτήματα:* 
·         *Τα προγράμματα οδηγούν στην απόκτηση επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων*, μέσω του Engineering Council της Βρετανίας, καθώς και σε *πλήρη επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα στην Ελλάδα* (με Master και εργασιακή εμπειρία).
·         Το περιεχόμενό τους είναι* προσαρμοσμένο στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα*.
·         *Ο τεχνικός τους χαρακτήρας επιτρέπει τη σύνδεση της γνώσης με την εφαρμογή* αυτής σε σύγχρονα θέματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι επαγγελματίες μηχανικοί.  
·         Είναι τα *μοναδικά* προγράμματα *στην Ελλάδα* (σε επίπεδο Κολλεγίων) που καλύπτουν *όλα τα πεδία της επιστήμης* του Μηχανολόγου και του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού.
·         *Διδάσκουν ενεργοί επαγγελματίες και ερευνητές* που μεταφέρουν στους φοιτητές τις επιστημονικές εξελίξεις του σήμερα.
·         *Οι φοιτητές παράγουν προσωπικό ερευνητικό έργο,* με δυνατότητα δημοσίευσης σε διεθνή συνέδρια και περιοδικά.
·         Τα* εργαστηριακά μαθήματα* και τα *projects* *των φοιτητών* διεξάγονται στα* εξειδικευμένα εργαστήρια* του Mediterranean College και σε* υπερσύγχρονες εγκαταστάσεις* συνεργαζόμενων *εταιριών και εργαστηρίων*.

*Επικοινώνησε σήμερα για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:*
*Mediterranean* *College*
Aθήνα: Πατησίων 107 & Πελλήνης 8, τηλ.: 210 8899600
Θεσσαλονίκη: Εγνατία 2-4, τηλ.: 2310 287779
www.medcollege.edu.gr 
info@medcollege.edu.gr

_*Guardian University Guide 2017_

----------

